

MerbCamp Announced - qhoxie
http://merbcamp.com/

======
hbien
Ah, I just moved back to San Jose from SD/La Jolla, I used to go to UCSD.

It's a great campus. You'll definitely know if you're near the conference room
because there's a GIANT bear made out of rocks in the courtyard. Every few
months they have "Bear gardens" which is free pizza and beer for
students/faculty.

Also be sure to check out SDRuby while you're there, I'm pretty sure they'll
throw something special for MerbCamp.

Let me know if you guys have any questions about the school or area.

------
JeremyChase
Merb seems to be a great platform.. I hope the community grows to the point of
more adoption because it is a little too esoteric at this point. For example
there aren't even any books published about Merb yet.

~~~
qhoxie
The Manning one is on the way, and the community that exists, developers
included, is fantastic.

~~~
JeremyChase
I am really looking forward to that book! Fortunately I know a few people who
are active in the Merb community and I am learning a little bit on their
coattails :)

------
cowmoo
Explain to me how this is different from RoR, other than the vague buzzwords
of "speed," "lightweight" and "powerful" listed under the homepage.

------
qhoxie
Exciting stuff. Who all is going to make it there?

~~~
henning
I will definitely be there. Not that that's of any major consequence.

------
comatose_kid
Why, oh why is it not in silicon valley? Sounds like a great idea though.

------
thomasswift
I'm pretty excited about this, just have to see about those plane tickets.

